# Inserting Photos Problems



## spencer (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi

I'm having a problem inserting photos on the Forum.

I have looked for some instructions but can't find them.

Every time I press the insert photo button the box comes up but half off the page.

I can't put anything in it as I can get to the first half of the box.

Any ideas ?

Thanks

Spencer


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

some of my instructions here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61348

or there is a less detailed thread on the first forum on watches: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

I think you're doing it right, if you insert the image http into the image box and click insert it should append the http with the correct tags - have a try, it's ok to practice!

B)


----------



## spencer (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for the reply .

I have the problem with the insert image box not the photos.

When I press this button the box comes up as in your article but half off screen.

I can't drag it back on the screen and can't paste anything in it.

As such I have no way of inserting a photo.

Regards

Spencer


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

You don't need to use the drop down Insert Image box mate. Just hover your mouse over the pic in Photobucket, then copy the contents of the IMG Code box (the bottom one of the 4 options, showing a URL which begins and ends with IMG in brackets) and paste that into your reply. If you then click on the Use Full Editor button, you can check to see if it has worked.

I hope that helps anyway


----------



## spencer (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks

That has done it

Spencer


----------

